# Summer Supply of Smoked Cheeses--AMNPS & Vacuum Sealers Unlimited



## smokin pigskins (Jun 7, 2012)

Way back in April we had a week when the weather was cool so I decided I'd better take advantage and stock up on smoked cheese for the summer.  Two months later I'm finally getting the Q-View up...oh well.

Loaded up the smoker with pepper jack, mozzarella, colby jack, and some med cheddar.  9 lbs. total cut into thirds.  This was a bit into the smoke, taking on some color.








AMNPS doing its duty with some hickory pellets.







All packed up with the ole foodsaver in my new Vac Sealers Unlimited resealable bags.  Perfect size for 1 lb. of cheese the way I cut it.  The resealable feature is great and these bags seal up so nicely!







Thanks for looking!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 7, 2012)

Ah smoked cheese...looks good and now it's mellowed out to eat!


----------



## jfsjazz (Jun 9, 2012)

Is there any loss of potential additional aging of the cheese since it is vacuum sealed?  Have you had a chance to compare the sealed process vs. plastic wrap where the cheese can still breathe?  I'm a fan of vacuum sealing myself, but have heard fom others who are not, until the cheese is aged further.

Thank you.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 9, 2012)

I have been sealing it since I started smoking and have kept it up to a year - to me it just gets better up to about 2 months then it stabilizes and I don't notice much change


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 1, 2012)

Awesome!

Like Scar, I think it's best at about 2 months

The trick is to have enough supply rotating thru the resting period

TJ


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 1, 2012)

That's my problem


----------

